
Show HN: A chrome extension showing star history graph of GitHub repository - timqian
https://github.com/timqian/star-history-plugin
======
fiatjaf
Website version with no need to install: [http://www.timqian.com/star-
history/](http://www.timqian.com/star-history/)

~~~
timqian
Actually, that's another project made by me. I feel tired to copy paste repo
dir to the site. This is the reason I made this extension.

------
fiatjaf
That is great.

However, it doesn't seem to get stars that are removed. Is it impossible?

~~~
timqian
If you mean someone first star a repo and then unstar it, I don't think you
can get that

